# Gildenstatistik nicht erreichbar bzw. falsche Gi..



## Cathore (24. Februar 2005)

Wenn man nach der Gilde "IMPERIUM" sucht, dann bekommt man die Gilde "Imperium Draconis" ausgegeben.

Im Link steht dann auch "IMPERIUM" drin:

http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...ara&detail=true

Aber als Ergebnis bekommt man die o.g. Gilde, die auf einem anderen Server spielt.

Könntet ihr das fixen?

Danke


----------



## Crowley (25. Februar 2005)

Ist gefixt.


----------

